# Frozen fruit on the tree



## termini (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a question about steaming...... I was slicing up the apples, freezing them for about a week, and then steaming them for frozen juice to be used later.---Now I also have applesthat havefrozen on the tree, but are now looking a little soft, or tan-ish ( light brown), are they too far gone?----have they thawed out in the sun and refrozen too much? Should I write them off for this year?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2008)

I would not use them termini..You want to use only fresh fruits for your wine.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Waldo on this. If they have gone brown, they aren't much good. I have some apples that still are OK, but that is a special variety that keeps extraordinarily well. Even those are probably not going to be good when they thaw out again, since it has gotten so cold so long now. When they thaw and turn brown, they have gone bad.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 24, 2008)

What about grapes that they sue in ice wine...they freeze and thaw and loose only the juice, not the sugar.....?

I had seen on TV once where they left the apples to freeze to make apple ice wine...

Here is a company that is doing it...might be the one from the TV Show The Thirsty Traveler....

http://www.appleicewine.com/cidredeglace_en.html

Here are the Google results...

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=apple+ice+wine&amp;ie=utf-8&amp;oe=utf-8&amp;aq=t&amp;rls=org.mozillan-USfficial&amp;client=firefox-a"]http://www.google.com/search?q=apple+ice+wine&amp;ie=utf-8&amp;oe=utf-8&amp;aq=t&amp;rls=org.mozillan-USfficial&amp;client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not saying they are for sure bad NW. To make icewine, it takes certain varieties of grapes that freeze and thaw better than others. The same is likely true of apples. I have some grapes that have frozen and thawed and upon tasting them, they are gross. Others taste very good. I have apples that have frozen and thawed many times and some taste muchy and horrible. Others such as the Enterprise still taste great. I would simply taste the apples in question before deciding to use them for apple icewine. 


NW, I can drive to the place in the first link in just a bit over a half hour and have been there before. They are just west of the northern part of the Champlain Valley. I visited a vineyard 5 miles south of there last weekend.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 24, 2008)

Would be interesting to see how they make their Apple Ice Wine and find out what varieties they use....

I suppose they like to keep their secrets.... 

One place froze the juice and then fermented it....Interesting.

Do you have time to try a batch from your frozen apples so we can all learn from you.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeh, take 1 for the team!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm ahead of you guys on this one. It got a couple degrees above freezing today for the first time in a week. I checked the apples out and they were soft and mushy. I think the Enterprise will begin to dry out a bit with the repeated freezing and thawing. I will start checking the brix of the apples and as it rises a bit, I will pick a few bushels and press them to see what the resulting juice will yield for brix. Once I start that I will start a post for it. I'm hoping a few varieties are suitable. More later............................


----------



## Wade E (Nov 24, 2008)

Col, then youll have to send each and every 1 of us a bottle to check out!


----------

